# MacKeeper Popup



## dpc (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi! I've been having trouble this morning with a MacKeeper pop-up advert. Every time I try to go to a forum site a full screen MacKeeper ad pops up. It comes out of nowhere. It's just there and I can't see any button to push to get rid of it. It has rendered the site almost unusable. Please get it to stop. If it continues, I won't be able to use your site. It's that bad. Thanks. I love Canon Rumors but this is...


----------



## slclick (Apr 16, 2018)

That type of annoyance is usually local not site driven. I'd do a Google search for where to locate the offending file on your drive. 

https://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-mackeeper-popup-ads/#uninstall


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2018)

slclick said:


> That type of annoyance is usually local not site driven. I'd do a Google search for where to locate the offending file on your drive.
> 
> https://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-mackeeper-popup-ads/#uninstall




Thanks for the advice. The popups have stopped, at least for the moment. I did both malware and virus scans earlier today and neither came up with anything.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 16, 2018)

I had it too , Cleared history and it was gone . No other web pages had this issue.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 17, 2018)

jprusa said:


> I had it too , Cleared history and it was gone . No other web pages had this issue.
> [/quote
> They are back but now its a different pop-up


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2018)

I'm getting MacKeeper popups again! Every few minutes my screen explodes with a request to download their software. Occasionally it will come up flashing that my system is virus infected and is about to explode and I need to download their software. ! I've run both virus and malware scans and nothing comes up. As far as I can tell, this seems to be a problem I encounter only on this site. Just a note. I don't know what to do about it. This is unethical practice in my view.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> I'm getting MacKeeper popups again! Every few minutes my screen explodes with a request to download their software. Occasionally it will come up flashing that my system is virus infected and is about to explode and I need to download their software. ! I've run both virus and malware scans and nothing comes up. As far as I can tell, this seems to be a problem I encounter only on this site. Just a note. I don't know what to do about it. This is unethical practice in my view.



While it is indeed unethical, it is due to something you installed, not the CR website.

There are lots of articles about the issue online, if you cannot find it, you may need to reinstall your OS from scratch and be careful about what you install. Even if you uninstall the original software, the bad stuff may be left behind.

Malware bytes removes some but not all of the bad actors, if you've tried it to no avail, try something stronger intended specifically for the issue.

https://www.technobezz.com/fix-annoying-mackeeper-tabs-and-popup-ads-on-safari-mac/


----------



## jprusa (May 3, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting MacKeeper popups again! Every few minutes my screen explodes with a request to download their software. Occasionally it will come up flashing that my system is virus infected and is about to explode and I need to download their software. ! I've run both virus and malware scans and nothing comes up. As far as I can tell, this seems to be a problem I encounter only on this site. Just a note. I don't know what to do about it. This is unethical practice in my view.
> ...


Maybe but it only comes up on this website, no others.


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting MacKeeper popups again! Every few minutes my screen explodes with a request to download their software. Occasionally it will come up flashing that my system is virus infected and is about to explode and I need to download their software. ! I've run both virus and malware scans and nothing comes up. As far as I can tell, this seems to be a problem I encounter only on this site. Just a note. I don't know what to do about it. This is unethical practice in my view.
> ...




Thanks for your kind response. I've checked the link you offer above. Adwaremedic is now malwarebytes. I have this programme. I've updated it to the latest version and run it after doing an extensive anti-virus scan and running Disk Utility. Malwarebytes indicates my computer is not infected as does my virus scan. I guess I'll wait and see what transpires. I certainly take your point about being careful about downloading software. The only software I download other than OS updates is photo conversion programmes and their updates (Affinity Photo, ON1 Photo RAW 2018, Luminar, DxO PhotoLab).


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 3, 2018)

jprusa said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



These things tend to appear on sites you frequent. I've experienced a MacKeeper popup on ctvnews.ca. They're annoying as heck, but they aren't the fault of the content providers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 4, 2018)

dpc said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



It can be very painful. You have a Mac, so you can go thru the list of installed programs and remove any that do not belong. 

Some say that Malware bytes does not always find the offending program. Be sure to clear the cache after every attempt.

https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-get-rid-of-MacKeeper-pop-up-ads


----------



## pardus (May 11, 2018)

i have never once had malware or virus and never download apps that are not from apple or trusted source on my work computer. Getting the mackeeper full browser popup as well. never once ever had that before. Also of note, there is tons of mackeeper adwords ads on the forum now and never saw them before. 

Pretty interesting that I am not the only one.


----------



## pardus (May 11, 2018)

update, found mac keeper cookie in my browser, deleted cache and cookie and popups resolved. must of been using some tricks with adwords to do it.


----------

